# HUNT Aero Light Disc | Road Wheelset



## Rustybucket (10 Feb 2017)

Hi

I'm thinking of buying the below wheels, they seem to have got good reviews. Has anyone got a pair? Would you recommend them?

Will be going on my 2016 Cannondale Synapse Disc Di2

Thanks for any help

*HUNT Aero Light Disc | Road Wheelset *

*https://www.huntbikewheels.com/coll...-light-disc-road-wheelset-1449g-28deep-22wide*


----------



## Rustybucket (10 Feb 2017)

Bought some - read nothing but good reviews of them!


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Feb 2017)

I have the 31 rim brake versions which I bought last year and they have been really good and have taken fen roads in their stride, also were good on the Tour of Cambridgeshire and Ride London.

Have run them tubeless and with tubes.

Don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## stumpy66 (10 Feb 2017)

Yeah, I'm happy with mine, put about 600 mile in them so far. Pick up is quick, no flex and most importantly they look great


----------



## Rustybucket (10 Feb 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> I have the 31 rim brake versions which I bought last year and they have been really good and have taken fen roads in their stride, also were good on the Tour of Cambridgeshire and Ride London.
> 
> Have run them tubeless and with tubes.
> 
> Don't think you'll be disappointed.



How were they tubeless? But sceptical to change over


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Feb 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> How were they tubeless? But sceptical to change over



Tyres can be a bit tight to fit,couldn't get IRC Roadlites on without a strong tyre leverhttps://www.sjscycles.co.uk/tools/koolstop-tyre-mate/) but although they are running tubes at the mo I'll go back to tubeless soon(dunno what tyres yet though).


----------



## Rustybucket (10 Feb 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Tyres can be a bit tight to fit,couldn't get IRC Roadlites on without a strong tyre leverhttps://www.sjscycles.co.uk/tools/koolstop-tyre-mate/) but although they are running tubes at the mo I'll go back to tubeless soon(dunno what tyres yet though).



Thanks just ordered the tyre lever!


----------



## Rustybucket (16 Feb 2017)

Still waiting for delivery! Been a week now, hope they come soon!


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Feb 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> Still waiting for delivery! Been a week now, hope they come soon!



That's strange as they are listing them as in stock(although limited);might be worth giving them a call or sending an e-mail to check.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Feb 2017)

My mate's just got a set running tubeless. He's more than happy with them.


----------



## Rustybucket (17 Feb 2017)

Just got a text this afternoon, getting delivered on Monday


----------



## Rustybucket (18 Feb 2017)

Ready and waiting!


----------



## Rustybucket (22 Feb 2017)




----------



## jowwy (27 Feb 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> View attachment 338389
> Ready and waiting!


i have the same frame, but the hi mod and black/white..........its a superb frameset and those wheels will work well. should be a beast to ride


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Feb 2017)

Wheels now on and looking amazing! Just need to buy another Fizik Airone and will be ready to take out, probably around March!


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Feb 2017)

jowwy said:


> i have the same frame, but the hi mod and black/white..........its a superb frameset and those wheels will work well. should be a beast to ride



Thanks can't wait for spring to start riding it! Had it since October and only done approx 100miles on it so far!


----------



## stumpy66 (27 Feb 2017)

Lovely bike, enjoy


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2017)

Very nice. I wouldn't be waiting that long to ride it!


----------



## Dan Ferris (27 Mar 2017)

They look great - have you had chance to get out and test them yet? If you dont mind me asking how much were they?


----------



## Dreamer21 (2 Apr 2017)

What's the difference between the aero and the 4 season other then the weight difference


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Apr 2017)

Dreamer21 said:


> What's the difference between the aero and the 4 season other then the weight difference



Better bearing seals, brass nipples and higher spoke count.


----------



## Dreamer21 (2 Apr 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Better bearing seals, brass nipples and higher spoke count.


Sooooo would you say it's worth the money over a mavic kysrium pro all road ?


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Apr 2017)

Dreamer21 said:


> Sooooo would you say it's worth the money over a mavic kysrium pro all road ?



Well they are a lot cheaper so even allowing for the included tyres with the Mavics.

Can't really say anything about the Mavics as I've never ridden them; been pleased with my(non disc) Hunts though.


----------



## pclay (28 May 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> Thanks can't wait for spring to start riding it! Had it since October and only done approx 100miles on it so far!



Have you ridden these wheels yet? Any opinions?


----------



## Rustybucket (28 May 2017)

pclay said:


> Have you ridden these wheels yet? Any opinions?



Yes a few times now, I'm not really an expert - but they are very light and strong and roll well. Made me quicker up the hills. They are really good quality and I think they look amazing!


----------



## Rustybucket (28 May 2017)




----------



## Rustybucket (28 May 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Well they are a lot cheaper so even allowing for the included tyres with the Mavics.
> 
> Can't really say anything about the Mavics as I've never ridden them; been pleased with my(non disc) Hunts though.



I've also got Mavic Pro's, think they are both great wheels!


----------



## Rustybucket (28 May 2017)




----------

